# Spencer



## mroseto (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello all,

I was thinking about taking a ride down to Spencer Lake this weekend. Can anyone tell if the ice is good?

Thanks


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Was trying to find out same thing. Last weekend it had 4-6 inches of solid ice. We did good on crappies! Wax worms and minnows smaller ones. Pink jigg and white


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I live right up the road....I was thinking about taking a look at it tomorrow...if I do I'll post whatever I find out


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I will be out there on Sunday.


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Any place to buy bait out that way?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Flingnsting1 said:


> Was trying to find out same thing. Last weekend it had 4-6 inches of solid ice. We did good on crappies! Wax worms and minnows smaller ones. Pink jigg and white


You did good catching 6 inch skinny crappie?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody got a report on how the ice held up / current conditions?

Hoping to get out there on Saturday.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Ice good. Fish not so much. Was down there last night.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Is this Joe Walleyes buddy?ztkaz?


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm sitting on spencer right now. Not marking many fish and the ones I do don't seem to want to hit anything. Ice is prob about 4 ". It's doing a lot of talking tho.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Uncle Al said:


> I'm sitting on spencer right now. Not marking many fish and the ones I do don't seem to want to hit anything. Ice is prob about 4 ". It's doing a lot of talking tho.


It'll only get better , the bite isn't that great today huh, I wish you look friend and thanks for the update... Don't catch em all!
:F:F


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I was there yesterday with chippawa also, Stayed way to long, the bite was horrid where we set up.
Clear Ice is 4 inch thick, the east ramp was still uniced at all, so best to launch off the west side a couple days.
Only took 12 or so home. And yes, the ice was doing some talking when the temps dropped off fast.


----------



## mroseto (Dec 22, 2004)

Gonna make the trip to Spencer tomorrow. Worth the trip or should I try somewhere else?


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

In regards to Spencer, does anyone know what shape access road and parking lots are at Spencer? It probably was not a priority for road crews. Thanks


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

mroseto said:


> Gonna make the trip to Spencer tomorrow. Worth the trip or should I try somewhere else?


Hey, I haven't been back to spencer since Monday! Fishing was slow but the picked up at about noon 1oclock. Good luck it's always good


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

mokabe said:


> In regards to Spencer, does anyone know what shape access road and parking lots are at Spencer? It probably was not a priority for road crews. Thanks


just a little snow cover on friday afternoon. Hard packed and a little slick.
We picked up about another 4 inches of snow saturday so itwill be covered pretty much


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Ice should be real good


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

fished Spencer yesterday,started about 5:30pm fished til 6:45pm. caught 2 crappies small ,lost a big one at the hole. A group of guys had a few crappies on the ice .They (we) fished by a woodduck nest bolted to a log not far from shore. ice 6 inches of clear stuff water depth by nest 4 -5 ft only. there wereacouple of shanties still out . less snow on ice then Ladue ,seemed like 1 -2 inches - Ladue had 2 -4 inches by the rain. Went to Bass pro Shop before trip or would have got an earlier start. Not much in way of ice gear there if your thinking on making a trip.(I needed a new coat for ice fishing which they had thank you BPS) Good luck everybody


----------

